# Posing a Blucky



## 2010ScareTime! (Jun 1, 2010)

That looks amazing! It's like professional quality. Amazing work  Happy haunting.


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*fence wire*

Wow, looks great! I bought that same wire for some armatures. I like to pose depending on theme. I hope mine turns out half as good as yours. I just haven't figured out how to cut wire yet. I also like how you opened up ribs. Thanks


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad you like it.
I use the aluminum 9 gauge tension wire and you can cut it with a pair of lineman's pliers. Takes a bit of force but not that tough. It's $18 from Home Depot for a big roll.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Had some time to do some internet surfing while on vacation and found that this isn't a new idea. Check out this link for a bit of a different slant on this idea - http://theghostess.com/miniblucky.htm


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Great idea. After a year or two those blasted blucky joint attachments break on their own. This is a smart way to salvage the blucky and pose him the way he would look best in your haunt. 

KUDOS!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome job all around! Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Will have to try this with my broken blucky. Thanks.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Have had the same problem and bought some cheap drywall anchors and some great stuff, but have not tried to see if this method will work. 

Thought it would be a easy fast fix for arms and legs that fall off, but after seeing some other fixes here, I think that I might go with the wire fix.

Thanks for the ideas!

PB


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

I love it. Thank you for the idea. I have been using fence wire in many props and you are right it works very nicely. I never thought to use it in a blucky.

Great!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

Very cool. I've been repositioning mine by drilling new attachment points for the stem/nub things. A sitting Blucky will get new holes at the front of the pelvis. A reaching Blucky will have an arm attachment hole at the top of the shoulder.
I also take time to lengthen the backbone. Why do they make them with those stubby spines? Lol
I also carve and re-do their skulls, it gives them personality.
All of mine are old-school corpsed with panty hose and carpet adhesive over their modifications and most wear clothes.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Re-carve the skull, huh? That's what you say. Someone told me that one of yours looks a lot like their cousin Rupert who mysteriously disappeared last year - 'cept he was shorter. Seems to have grown a bit taller in death.


----------

